# Poland GynCentrum - Has any one tried it for advanced IVF?



## Vertical_horizon (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi 

Has anyone tried GynCentrum?

I have had 3 failed IUI and 3 failed ICSI's and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. We want to give a try aboard due to advanced technologies like IMSI and Embroygen. I was going through eggdonationfriends.com website and they have done a great comparison of success rate across european clinics. Poland had a far higher success rate then Czech so I was wondering of exploring that place and going for Gyncentrum.

But somehow everywhere you check Prague pops up as the most favoured choice. So wanted to get some feedback, even the International Forum did not carry any thing on Poland.


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi vertical horizon. I'm new to the abroad situation too. I have looked at Turkey, Czech, poland and Cyprus even Bulgaria and Latvia! I quite liked a clinic in poland also flights  accommodation etc all seem to be cheaper. But like you can't find many reviews. So I hope you dont mind me jumping in on your post. I don't seem to have any luck. Every time I've posted on this site either a new thread or on an old post nobody replies   good luck with wherever you do choose. Xxx


----------



## Vertical_horizon (Jun 22, 2015)

hello, I dont mind at all. 

Which one in Poland did you shortlist?


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vertical, did you choose the clinic? I'm going to Gyncentrum for a consultation in January.
xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I know the thread has not been used for a while. I have no personal experiences with GynCentrum, but top places are usually taken by Invicta and Bocian in Polish ratings of IVF clinics.


----------

